# Finished at Last!!



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

This blanket has taken me more than two years to finish. I have been making other things along with it and it has been stashed away a few times, but I am so glad it's finally done. 

You can see more pictures of it here

http://lindacraftycorner.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/the-never-endingmood-blanket-reveal.html


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Whoa, it's huge! No wonder it took you so long, aren't you glad now that you stuck with it?! Well done!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Absolutely amazing. A true work of art.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!!!
That is incredibly beautiful!!!
Would love to know the dimensions


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

WoW! That is amazing, and beautuful. I've never been a big fan of granny squares, but this one I like.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow!! That is inspiring!!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

it is absolutely gorgeous! you are to be congratulated for all the hard work you put into it. Well done - give yourself a pat on the back and a large hug from me.....


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow! That is absolutely beautiful! Amazing!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fantastic!! Read the blog also and really admire your stick-to-it attitude. Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

A lovely blanket!
Perseverance pays off. :-D


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

That is just, just, just, oh I can not find a work. You have to be the most patient project knitter ever. Stunning work, Congratulations on finishing it. Bet it will be warm and last a life time.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Stupendously gorgeous!!!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Enjoyed your site along with the pictures. Great work.

N


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Just lovely!!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG! 
This is a work of art!
I hope you are proud of yourself because this is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ulrika said:


> Absolutely amazing. A true work of art.


I agree :thumbup: beautiful and good for you.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Amazing! Your blanket is beautiful. Good for you for sticking with it.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Really beautiful, was well worth the two years.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh my---wonderful!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the blanket is absolutely amazing - what an accomplishment. I can't imagine ever doing something like that.. Give me a complicated lace project any day...


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW! Absolutely stunning... :thumbup:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow!! My niece would arm wrestle you for this. LOL  &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh my goodness! All that sewing together. It is amazing.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

WOW ! just putting it together would take me FOREVER !

gorgeous!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I am at a loss for words! Just Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you for all your lovely comments ladies, I'm glad you like it. The link for the square is on my blog if anyone fancies making one like it.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I admire you greatly! I could never do that.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

WOW


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! very nice!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is stunning. Well worth the time and effort. A family heirloom. :thumbup:


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow
That is amazing ...


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy cow! It's fabulous!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Very beautiful. I am so happy that you are finished with it! It just makes me tired to look at it and it makes my hands throb too!! It is so wonderfully done though and I am so happy for you. Give yourself a huge hug.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, but that is gorgeous! Dedication!


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

I found the dimensions in her blog....264 cm x 224 or 8ft 8ins x 7ft 4ins



Gail DSouza said:


> Wow!!!
> That is incredibly beautiful!!!
> Would love to know the dimensions


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that's lovely, I love all the colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## c-lilley (Jan 6, 2012)

Truly a work or art, that is what I call dedication - wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh My Gosh!!!! That is stunning.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent,a real work of art,beautiful work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful .Love everything about it .Well done on completing such a humungous project!


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

That is simply gorgeous, Linda. I am about to embark on something similar (probably smaller) in autumn colours. I shall have a look at yours when I get discouraged. Mine's going to be in double knitting. Is that what you used?

Well done, that woman!

It must go with the name as I'm another Linda.


----------



## fluffyduck (Nov 30, 2013)

Its a credit to you. Well done.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Whoa, what an enormous work. Very impressive. And the name fits perfectly. Congratulations for finishing it, it looks great.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful work!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

it;s beautiful,


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous but I'm glad you're the one who has to wash it. My mom made a puff afghan once and it was so very hard to wash.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

OMG - that is gorgeous - absolutely beautiful


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

That is stunning. What a really lovely blanket


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Spectacular! Love all the colours. Definitely an heirloom piece. Awesome work!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Fabulous blanket and I am glad you chose purple. A white background would not have nearly the same impact.


----------



## Ngaire (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful family heirloom. What a lovely legacy to leave the next generation


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

this would be a lifetime project for me...congratulations!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

I read you blog. WOW I cannot imagine the tremendous amount of patience of 6000+ ends to weave in! Beautiful with colors for everyone. May it last for multiple generations :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

It looks beautiful on your bed!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful! It reminds me of Murano Millefiori art glass.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

OMG!


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful work, an heirloom for your family to pass on


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

OHHHHHH MY GODDDDDDDDD That is an absolutely amazing piece of work. Wonderful simply wonderful.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats about the best way to use up stach yarn, That I've seen in a while. Great job!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome blanket! Its finished, Its beautiful and you survived! How great is that!?!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks like the pattern for Grandmother's flower garden except lots more flowers than a quilt. Absolutely beautiful. N


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. I love the colours. Very uplifting and happy colours.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

it is beautiful. a rainbow of color.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Stunning. I've done a queen size 4 in. granny square bedspread so I know what kind of time that takes. Everyone go visit her blog, this picture alone does not do it justice. Fantastic work and beautiful color scheme!


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

dotcarp2000 said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous but I'm glad you're the one who has to wash it. My mom made a puff afghan once and it was so very hard to wash.


Yes I know what you mean, it won't be easy, I plan on washing it in the bath. I'm thinking it would be ok in the launderette too on a gentle cycle.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone I'm so touched by your lovely comments.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I would not even try to do this. I would never get it finished. It certainly is beautiful. Lots of work.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

WOWWW so veryyy nice. I know the site of Sucrette, she does beautiful things. But your blanket, 754 squares, it is really worth while. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just love all the colours.

I have three square blankets to complete also. Started to assemble one but I keep doing other things for others. One day... :wink:


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow! No wonder it took you so long to make. It is beautiful. and it looks like it was worth all the time. Your work is wonderful.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Melodypop said:


> Enjoyed your site along with the pictures. Great work.
> N


Your "Creation" is beautiful, especially the colour you chose to bring it all together! 
Thank you for sharing your project.
Hannet


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

It's simply amazing! Is it a king-sized spread! Just beautiful and the violet color ties it alltogether! Great work!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That is absolutely breathtaking. Well done. It is a beautiful heirloom.


----------



## francine leroux (Apr 4, 2011)

wow..............


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Eye Candy.

Well worth the time to took to make.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's gorgeous. I would have thought that would take two life times to complete. Great job!


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow!! Beautiful work. 
DotD


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

What a treasure you have created. Just wonderful.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

knit4zen said:


> Beautiful! It reminds me of Murano Millefiori art glass.


I think knit4zen is right. All those flowers in those pretty bright colours is so like the art glass that can be seen if you Google "millefiori" and select "images".

This blanket is a feast for the eyes!!!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so beautiful. What a way to use up yarn. Love the idea.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is gorgeous! Beautifully done.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is a ton of work but turned out beautiful!


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow....that is gorgeous, love the colours,.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, your blanket is gorgeous! A lot of work but so worth it - great job!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is absolutely lovely. I wouldn't have the patience.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Very nice and I admire you for sticking with it for that long.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful blanket. Well done! Great perseverance


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

I am STUNNED by the gorgeousness of it. Congratulations.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Linda and thanks for your lovely comments, yes it is double knit, I used Robin DK but there were other yarns in there too it was a true stash-buster, can't wait to see yours.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow!!! What a keleidoscope of colour. Well done!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW!! What a project! It's beautiful and I thought mine were big. I can see why it took 2 yrs :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

ulrika said:


> Absolutely amazing. A true work of art.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

This is an amazing blanket...I know you're happy to be finished, and surely you are glad you stayed with it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG, I just can't imagine making something like this. Fantastic!


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Lndyf9 said:


> This blanket has taken me more than two years to finish. I have been making other things along with it and it has been stashed away a few times, but I am so glad it's finally done.
> 
> You can see more pictures of it here
> 
> http://lindacraftycorner.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/the-never-endingmood-blanket-reveal.html


All I can say is WOW


----------

